# Gearing up for another Market :0)



## Lynnz (Sep 29, 2010)

This is Bramble Berry's Cold Waters and it is one of the yummiest scents I have soaped :0).
I have been dearing and signed up for three markets before christmas :0)


----------



## dubnica (Sep 29, 2010)

Lynn, your soap is amazing.  I love your colors, swirls, shapes, everything.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 29, 2010)

I agree. Your soap is gorgeous.


----------



## agriffin (Sep 29, 2010)

I agree and that makes three!  Weeeeeee!  Love your soap!  

(Yes, I've had a couple mojitos!)


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks like white marshmallow fudge!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 30, 2010)

That's really lovely soap Lyn. Good luck with your markets.  :wink:


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Sep 30, 2010)

Love the textured rounded top, very nice!  Best of luck!


----------



## sygrid (Sep 30, 2010)

I would buy that just on the beautiful colour, wish I could smell it.


----------



## NancyRogers (Sep 30, 2010)

Lyn, your soaps always make me think of fluffy clouds.  I bet you will do great at market.  Good luck!


----------



## American Valkyrie (Oct 1, 2010)

Lyn, how do you get so much texture?  Do you pour at a thick trace?


----------



## ToniD (Oct 1, 2010)

Lyn,   Another lovely soap.   I just adore the textures you do.


----------



## ewenique (Oct 2, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## mom2tyler (Oct 3, 2010)

They are beautiful, I love the tops! Hope you do well at your markets


----------



## gardencottage (Oct 3, 2010)

Gorgeous soap...love the color!


----------



## Lynnz (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments I hope I do well as I am itching to buy new fragrances LOL been a monthh since I ordered and I am starting to feel like I am going into withdrawal!!!!!!!
American Valkyrie I pour into my mold at medium trace and then wait for it to set up before sculpting the tops :0)


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 3, 2010)

dubnica said:
			
		

> Lynn, your soap is amazing.  I love your colors, swirls, shapes, everything.



ditto!


----------



## MrsFusion (Oct 5, 2010)

OMG, I love it!!  Okay, what does it mean to pour at a thick or med trace???  And how do you get that awesome texture on the top?

Sorry, I'm a total newbie  :?


----------



## Lynnz (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey MrsFusion when you add your lye mix to the oils and stir you will see that the mix will at some stage begin to thicken like milk puddings do or as we call them instant puddings. This is trace and how soon it happens depends on many variables. I blend my soap to a nice medium trace so that if you lift your blender and soap falls back into the pot you will see that is sits for a bit before blending back into the mix. I hope that makes sence    I then let it thicken a little more before sculpting the tops


----------



## MrsFusion (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks Lyn, that does help


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Oct 7, 2010)

Your soap is beautiful!  Wow!


----------



## coral (Oct 9, 2010)

I love the way you have textured your soap.


----------



## craftgirl08 (Oct 10, 2010)

AWESOME soap!  Perfect color for it's name.


----------



## Bnky (Oct 11, 2010)

That looks beautiful...I love the color and the tops!


----------



## punkflash54 (Oct 13, 2010)

beautiful!


----------



## dcornett (Oct 22, 2010)

Your soaps are always beautiful Lyn.


----------



## Woodi (Oct 23, 2010)

Gorgeous soaps! They look so creamy.


----------



## ministeph (Nov 21, 2010)

wow! i love how they are like little mountains! such a cool cooool shape!


----------



## chrisnkelley (Nov 22, 2010)

That is gorgeous!!


----------



## honor435 (Nov 23, 2010)

nice soap, how do you package yours for shows?
forget it, i looked at your blog, I have mine in individual boxes with the cutouts on the front, and farmers market told me that I have to have them wrapped! im mad. Anyone complain of scents at your shows?


----------



## BakingNana (Nov 23, 2010)

honor435 said:
			
		

> nice soap, how do you package yours for shows?
> forget it, i looked at your blog, I have mine in individual boxes with the cutouts on the front, and farmers market told me that I have to have them wrapped! im mad. Anyone complain of scents at your shows?



They complained at mine.  (I shrink wrap).  I started making up sniffies with these little bead storage tubes from Hobby Lobby.  People seem to have a ball with these sniffies.  I stuck the tubes into a block of foam to display them. 

I hate the idea of a bunch of people sticking their noses on the soap and handling it over and over.


----------

